# Hyatt owners check sightings board: [Visit Sightings for details]



## heathpack (Oct 15, 2011)

[Please see the sightings forum for all the details - DeniseM]


----------



## ivywag (Oct 15, 2011)

*Sightings Board*

How do you check the sightings board?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2011)

ivywag said:


> How do you check the sightings board?



You must be a TUG member.


----------

